# Apostroph im Dateinamen



## Serpil (7. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Wenn nicht im voraus sorry 

Ich hoffe trotzdem ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe ein shell-script geschrieben, der in einem Ordner nach Dateien mit der Dateiendung .tsk sucht und in den Daten bestimmte Ausdrucke ersetzt und die geänderte Datei in einen neuen Ordner Kopiert. Es funktioniert auch alles soweit. Mein Problem ist das bei der neuen Datei die Dateiendung ein Apostroph  enthält. Weiss vielleicht irgendjemand woran das liegt.
Ich führe das Script mit Cygwin aus. 

Das ist mein aller erstes Script, also seid bitte nicht allzu streng mit mir 
Mein Code:

```
for datei in $1/*.tsk 
do dateiname=${datei#$1/}
sed 's§"AAA"§"aaa"§g;
s§"BBB"§"bbb"§g;
s§"CCC"§"ccc"§g;
s§"DDD"§"ddd"§g' <$datei>$2/$dateiname
done
```

Die originaldatei heisst z.B. uni_eng.tsk und die Kopie enthält über dem k ein Apostroph


----------

